# Paradise/Rainier ride tomorrow Wed Sept 23rd!



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone feel like calling in sick (of work) tomorrow?!  

I realize this is ridiculously short notice, but it looks like tomorrow is the only day that works for me to skip work and go riding up in dem dar hills. I am looking at doing this 80-ish mile loop: 

https://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/wa/ashford/577634856 

As you can see... it starts in Ashford, heads down the forest service road to Packwood, then back up and over Steven's Canyon Road to Paradise, and finally the descent (yay!) back down to Ashford. Total elevation gain is in the ballpark of 6000 feet. Challenging, but I'm not looking to break any records here. 15 MPH average (or less even) for the ride is fine with me. I can probably be in Ashford ready to roll at about 9:30 AM. 

I'm content to go solo but would love to have a riding partner or two! So if anyone would like to join me, please call me (two five three) 951.4712 or e-mail me ASAP (btp -> s16v dot com). If you know anyone that would be up for this ride tomorrow, feel free to forward this e-message! Thanks.

Bradley 

P.S. I rode up to Sunrise on Sunday, which was awesome and is definitely inspiring me to get back out there for more! Click here for photos.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks like fun! Sadly duty calls.


----------

